

Blissful Ignorance: Less information makes for happier users - fleaflicker
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/15/business/15shortcuts.html?ex=1363233600&en=74aad5d9df16847b&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
deltapoint
I would say simplicity makes users happy and it is hard to be simple and have
lots of information. If a product says "healthy", that is simple. If a product
says "10% lower carbs and calories" it is no longer as simple and therefore
people no longer care as much.

------
karzeem
Barry Schwartz has a great book on this subject called _The Paradox of
Choice_.

